

How do you find summer internships? - apandhi

I&#x27;m a freshman computer science student in New York and I&#x27;m trying to find myself an internship (paid or unpaid - doesn&#x27;t matter).<p>I have background in web development but can pretty much handle anything thats thrown at me.<p>I have no clue about how to approach or find startups in NYC for internships. I&#x27;m not looking for a huge company like google or facebook - in fact I&#x27;d prefer a small startup with 10-20 employees.<p>A point in the right direction would be great.<p>Thank You
======
smit
Sorry for the plug but I just wrote an ebook which teaches you how to find a
startup internship. You can check it out here:
[http://www.learntohustle.com/](http://www.learntohustle.com/)

